

Ancient relic found in an Egyptian tomb moves 180 deg on its own - chemcoder
http://www.tert.am/en/news/2013/06/23/statue/

======
ernie_
Sounds like a case for a group of meddling kids.

~~~
kposehn
I would upvote you 10 times if I could for that.

------
gus_massa
The video doesn't load for me. A similar article with video:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5927510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5927510)
(4 points, 5 hours ago, 3 comments)

Extract of comments: ... In case this is not a joke ... It happens only at
daytime ... so it's probably dew to the vibrations caused by the public ...
because the friction between stone and glass is small.

Note: An important detail is that it's not a "perfect circle", it's really
only a half turn, so gravity is a possible explanation.

Another thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5927620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5927620)
(3 points, 4 ours ago, 4 comments)

~~~
chemcoder
The video
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6SIY14ccNY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6SIY14ccNY)

------
patothon
As I said in the same previous thread, it's a smart advertising.

------
kposehn
Wat.

I mean, seriously, WAT.

Most likely there is a logical explanation, but I'm curious how many people
from HN read the article and immediately hope that it wasn't a scientific
reason at all.

